
Zune vs iPod - Which do you want for Christmas? - kajecounterhack
http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2007/11/zune_vs_ipod_wh.html
======
kajecounterhack
I'd take the $100 zune edition 1 from Dell.com over an iPod any day.

Then again, Archos 605 looking sort of sweet. But hey, people don't have
unlimited budgets right? =]

